# SRT Question ( s )



## Treecutr (Feb 23, 2010)

OK, so I'm looking into going to SRT. Here's what I am not seein. How is it safer or better. Now I'm climbing on a single leg of my rope instead of 2. Or does DRT put more pressure on anchor point??? I still have to put a line over a crotch an back down to ground onto the tree I am working in or another tree. is it best to use running bowline and cinch line up on anchoring braanch/ crotch? Can I then still use that line as is for work positioning. I have the tree climbers companion, and Tree Climbers Guide. Companin shows all work positiong apparently on DRT. Pages 54,55,5759-61 appear to all be DRT work positiong system that I use now. Or do I climb SRT then switch to DRT once aloft?? Guess I'm just looking for clarification. If anyone lives cloes enough, I'd be happy to come out and work a day with them to clarify this too?? Maybe seeing it for myself will be better help too.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 23, 2010)

Actually when we're talking trees were really talking about DdRT (*D*ouble*d* *R**** *T*echnique) and opposed to DRT which is double rope technique and uses two ropes. You can directly tie in to the branch when using SRT only problem may come later when you try to retrieve the rope from the ground that now tied in. One disadvantage of SRT where the rope goes through a crotch and ties in at the ground level is that the crotch/limb will see twice the amount of load. So your 200# climber will exert 400# of weight on that crotch. Just something that you need to keep in mind.


----------



## kevin bingham (Feb 24, 2010)

SRT has many advantages. One being that you dont have to isolate your line to climb. Lots of different ways to acend. If you do isolate the limb, you can use a running bowline to sevure it to the branch. You can tie this midline so you can retrieve it as well.

If you tie it at the base of the tree, you are putting twice the weight on the crotch but that isnt usually a big deal if your in a good crotch. with Srt I find that I can get a higher crotch because I can back it up. 

Many people are working the tree SRT and leaving behind dDRT. SRT is more effecient because you do not have to worry about the effects of friction on your ropes as you move through the tree and through crotches. I rarely use dDRT anymore.

Here is how I started working SRT. I now use a Kong Robot instead of the F8 and revolver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyXwrXgN0qw

The unicender is also a tool for SRT work positioning. Some people use a gri-gri or a Cinch.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 24, 2010)

kevin bingham said:


> SRT has many advantages. One being that you dont have to isolate your line to climb. Lots of different ways to acend. If you do isolate the limb, you can use a running bowline to sevure it to the branch. You can tie this midline so you can retrieve it as well.
> 
> If you tie it at the base of the tree, you are putting twice the weight on the crotch but that isnt usually a big deal if your in a good crotch. with Srt I find that I can get a higher crotch because I can back it up.
> 
> ...



Damn dude! I nominate you for king of new school gadgetry. 

I never watched that one all the way through. By the end it looked like you had an entire toy chest on that line! 

Looks like it works out well for you though. Impressive.


----------



## kevin bingham (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess so maybe. Ive got a friction hitch an acender and a pantin. 

The acentree is overkill as an acender for sure, I used to use another hitch instead of the acender. The thing around my chest at the end of the video is un-necessary too. Now I just sling my lanyard over my shoulder to hold the friction hitch up to my chest. the pantin is necesarry.


----------



## Treecutr (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, it looked like a usefull system, however video didn't actually show you how to set iy all up. I heard the fig 8, and revolver, but am not farmiliar with it, and never got a good view of it in video. also did you just use a running bowline to secure it at high point. As far as on e guy saying that you have the issue of retreiving it from ground if you use a running BL, can't a second line be attached to BL and pull on that to loosen BL back to ground. If that makes any sense. More concerned with seeing exactly how the revolver set up is done


----------



## Treecutr (Feb 24, 2010)

Also could you, or perhaps instead post something showing the new Kong robot you refer to. It's quite inexpensive


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 2, 2010)

The Fate system is one that works nicely.

The Unicender is another option too. 

There are SOOOOO many advantages to using SRT in arb work. Go through the archives here and the other arbo forums for LOTS of information.


----------



## kevin bingham (Apr 3, 2010)

the kong is headed in the right direction. its slender shape helps prevent hitch bind. anything will work that acts as a heat sink against your hitch that you can slide up and down the rope.


----------



## kevin bingham (Apr 3, 2010)

here is what the kong looks like above the hitch.


----------



## kevin bingham (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the fatter tether because it gives me a doubled rope feel when I grab the two lines together. Working the hitch is just like in doubled rope climbing. There are several ways to rig this system and it really changes your climbing quick to go SRT.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 6, 2010)

Spam!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spam!*

Spam!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 14, 2010)

*The myth of SRT loading*

There is a myth about the load on the TIP for climbing either SRT or DdRT.

If there is no friction at the TIP then the load is amplified. In DdRT when a false crotch is used, especially one using a low friction pulley like the Rope Guide with the Cocoon, the load may amplify. If there is friction at the TIP some or all of the load is taken by the friction.

Single Jack came up with this excellent illustration to show how the load is changed because of friction at the TIP.

The same thing can be accomplished by spiraling the climbing line around the trunk or over other limbs.

There is lots of SRT discussion in the archives and on other arbo discussion forums. I've been climbing trees on SRT for over 20 years. When the Unicender came on the market around 6 years ago I stopped climbing DdRT completely.

Here's an article that I wrote a number of years ago:

http://www.#############/pdf/SingleRope.pdf

If the AS software edits the link send me an email and I'll give you the link to the article.


----------



## moss (Apr 14, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> Or do I climb SRT then switch to DRT once aloft?? Guess I'm just looking for clarification. If anyone lives cloes enough, I'd be happy to come out and work a day with them to clarify this too?? Maybe seeing it for myself will be better help too.



You're on the right track. I'd start using SRT as an adjunct to your DRT system. In other words use SRT as replacement for footlocking for long ascents into bigger trees that you work on. Trail your DRT rope when you SRT up, or cinch your DRT rope to the limb w/Running Bowline, SRT up and then switch it over to DRT in the crown. If you cinch the rope you can have your hitch already on the rope so transition to DRT is smooth. As you get more comfortable with SRT techniques you can see where you might extend it for work positioning.

We should do a western Mass. get together on a weekend and take a look at various approaches to SRT. I have a few tricks in my bag.
-moss


----------

